# A-plan



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

Just got my renewal notice from A-plan.......
£521.50 ...... down from £575 last year !!!!! :clap: 
This includes legal expenses cover too.
£500 excess, maximum no claims bonus, and being an old git helps  

Registration number for sale.... V5 SKY.
Look nice on a VSpec SKYline, or initials VS.

Also got VKR 15 (or V.KRIS) for sale.
Open to offers

Chris


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Very cheap! My insurance is alot alot more not being a young bastard


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

*A Plan*

Any chance you could provide contact phone number for A Plan, please.


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

A-Plan, Thatcham office 

0845 071 1234


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

